# this helps me...



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

just wanted to post about one thing that seems to help me whether i'm having an attack of D or an episode of C. i like to have a glass of wine. it doesn't even have to be much, just a small glass of wine. it really seems to help settle my stomach. and calm the GI track when it gets a little rowdy.


----------

